# Current Set Up



## AdamD (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi all. Finally got motivated enough to take some pics. More so for my own documentation, but I figured I'd share them with you 




The Greenhouse my loving wife got me for my birthday last year... I think it was a nice way of telling me she was tired of random sun-starved plants strewn about the house.




Plant rack 1 left. Mostly paphs and phals. One varigeated vanilla cutting top right from the MBG collection. The original plant was acquired in 1901.




Plant rack 2 front. Top is all catasetum types. Some catts, phrags, paphs, and a dendrobium spectabile seedling.




Fdk. After Dark 'SVO Black Pearl' clone... I know, a clone is a clone, but I'm proud of this one. It's the biggest one I've seen around these parts. It gets a lot of weather extremes. In the past week we've seen highs of 102F to last night's low of 47F. 


So that's the summer set up. I have an outdoor mister on a timer, a fan for air movement, 50% shade plus an additional layer in spots. It gets full sun from sunrise til about 1:00 p.m., then heavy shade til sunset. The day temps can get up over 100F but air movement and misting gets increased. If it gets too unbearable the majority of plants comes in. We live ridiculously close to the Mississippi River, so humidity is always high. Sometimes I get the occasional encounter with a wasp or cicada or mammoth horsefly, inevitable mosquitos, and a frog or three from time to time. I've learned to hit the greenhouse with a stick before entering and listen for buzzing. I love it. It was the greatest gift I ever received. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2013)

I think you'll get some great growing out of it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2013)

Those are great greenhouses for Summer growing! You have made good use of it's space.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 15, 2013)

It is in its second year. There are a few tears and knicks here and there, but I just tell myself that aids in ventilation


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. It should go into the "growing area" thread.


----------

